# جماع العمل العام



## Huda

أرجو توضيح ما المقصود بهذه العبارة
ولما كانت فريضة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر هي جماع العمل العام في الحياة الإسلامية، ومنها تتفرع كل الفروض «الكفائية - الاجتماعية»، نص القرآن الكريم على مساواة النساء للرجال في التكليف بها


----------



## Jihadist

جماع الشيء .. أي مجتمع أصله .. والشامل له .. فنقول هذا الباب من الكتاب هو جماع الأبواب كلها ... أي الشامل لها.

وفي النص المذكور .. ما هو الشيء الجامع للعمل العام في الإسلام؟ الجواب الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر ... ومنه تتفرع كل الأمور الأخرى التي ذكرها النص.


----------



## Huda

Jihadist said:


> جماع الشيء .. أي مجتمع أصله .. والشامل له .. فنقول هذا الباب من الكتاب هو جماع الأبواب كلها ... أي الشامل لها.
> 
> وفي النص المذكور .. ما هو الشيء الجامع للعمل العام في الإسلام؟ الجواب الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر ... ومنه تتفرع كل الأمور الأخرى التي ذكرها النص.



شكرا جزيلا لك. ماهو المقصود بالعمل العام؟؟


----------

